# New to trails and fantastic!



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

So I just want to make a little gloat thread because... I need to share!

So my guy is a rescue and has been on rest and hand walks for several months coupled with vet/farrier assistance to help him with a "mysterious lameness" that has plagued him for a year in his old home.

I don't know if he has EVER been on a trail ride and if so it hasn't happened in over a year. He was born in Texas and the broker (or whatever) was foreclosed on and the horses were moved to California to be sold. He was bought by a non-experienced person who got bored pretty quickly and let him sit in a stall and become lame - never took him on the trails or even above a walk in the arena before she lost interest.

We went on a short loop trail ride with some people the other day and he did really well. This morning we met up with a friend from the barn and went on a longer, more interesting trail ride and I am just SO PROUD OF HIM!

We did our very first water crossing which was pretty scary for him for a few minutes but once he got across he was on top of the world! The next crossing was easier and easier and by the last one it was old hat. 

We walked through trees and tighter areas and big open spaces and a few little hills and he was just wonderful. We even ran into a park ranger in their truck and some kids playing and although he got a little excited at times he was amazing!! I think there must be some good training buried in his past but I'm just so endlessly proud of my guy and impressed and thrilled and beside myself!

Several people at the barn and even my vet told me in fairly strong words not to take on this "high risk" situation but boy oh boy oh boy has it paid off 100x for both of us!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome, sounds like fun! In the last picture he looks so chill.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

awesome, your horse is so pretty =) it looks like he was relaxed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is too incredibly cool. I am so glad that you finally have him sound enough to ride and it sounds like he is an absolute doll. Also, he is positively stunning and I love how muscled his chest is.


----------



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

I am happy for you.
Hold onto him, looks like you won the lotto!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats on the successful trail ride! Looks like you have a lot of great rides ahead of you  He's looking so good


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

He sure looks like he enjoyed himself. That's no small water crossing for a first time crossing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ No kidding. I needed that for the bay witch I'm riding. It is hard to find enough water for her not to lunge over it here.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

That is so Awesome!!! Trail Riding is HEAPS of Fun isnt it?I often take the horses to a place here called Sandy Point. Its about a 20minute trailer ride from home & we have access to the beach, forrest & tracks & roads also a lake on the other side of the reserve.Im very lucky to have such a resource at my back door practically.Trail Riding is soooooo good for the soul isnt it! LOL


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow you're horse is absolutely stunning! A golden palomino like your's is my dream horse. You're very lucky! It definitely shows he has a lot of trust in you to be so calm especially over water. Sounds like you've done a great job with him.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That's awesome! That's the one thing I love to do most, trail ride. It's just you and your horse communing with nature.
I read your journal on him just this morning, you're doing a great job!


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

he is a looker! Glad its all working out for the best!


----------

